# A break between cycles using the pill - not convinced!



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hello, 
I am on cycle 2 of IUI starting next month, before I started IUI number 1 I was prescribed microgynon for 21 days to make me have a period ( I don't ovulate on my own ). Had the IUI after being stimulated, now I am on round two I have been told to take a month off and go back on the pill again for another 21 days. Then start again once I have a period. I am just a little concerned that being on the pill will make my eggs under-developed or delaying my body as it prepares. I know I don't really have a choice as I cant have a period on my own but haven't come across anything on this forum where someone else is also doing their cycles like this. Hope someone can help and maybe reassure me!!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry Stars, I have only just seen your post so probable a bit late to reply. I asked about using the pill to delay my period with my last cycle so my AF wouldn't come while I was away and my clinic said no as they didn't want to mess with the hormones. I think however in cases where you don't have a period on your own or very long cycles then they will use it. Good luck for your next cycle.


----------

